# I'm Back (1997 Lexus SC300 Turbo)



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well,

I missed you guys so I bought another car. I don't know if you guys are on any of the other forums but I purchased this car this past Saturday from SW at Elite Motorsports. Car was built about six years ago and is perfect. It already has some stereo mods but that will all be getting pulled. To say the car is perect is an understatement. I have wanted it since he built it and now it's mine. Couldn't be happier. Pics below along with my other two build threads. I sold my other SC about a year ago.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/17514-2004-cady-cts-v-install.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ry/49945-1992-lexus-sc-300-build-stealth.html

Tentative plans are a ton of sound deadening. Car is very loud. I will be asking you guys your opinions on equipment but right now I'm leaning toward the following:

Alpine Double Din (Probably newest model if it has optical)
2 JL Audio 600/4
1 JL Audio 750/1
Alpine PXA-H701
Morel Elate 6 in front Doors
Morel Picollo Tweets in A-pillars
Morel Coaxs for rear fill
JL or Morel Ultimo sub

I'll have more pics up this weekend.

Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first pic looks like a Cavalier when it's in thumbnail form.

Jay


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

Slick car, I can't wait to see the build


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice purchase, SW always has some nice cars in his stable. A turbo SC300 has been on my to-do list for a while.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

**** Update****

Well, after reading 100 threads on this website I've finally started buying equipment.

I was wanting the new Alpine deck but since it won't work with my 701 (which I love) I went ahead and bought a W910. 

All install parts are bought, all by Stinger: 0 Gauge power wire, speaker wire, distribution blocks, etc.

I think I've decided on (2) 600/4 and a 750/1. I'm going to stack them on the right hand side of trunk. Factory trim panel will be cut to show them off and I won't lose hardly any trunk space. Still deciding on subs but I've got time.

Shane


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

what did you decide about speakers? Will be Morels?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

A little update. One of the 600/4's is bought and on the way. W910 is installed and working great. Got a Boyo chrome license plate camera and working on that part of install. Cleaned up wiring for my AEM engine management system that replaced factory computer. It was a mess along with how they installed Blitz boost controller. Radio wiring was butchered. I ended up redoing all of it for W910 install. Here are some small progress pics. My 701 should be here any day. All wiring is run for it and I got my Alpine DVD changer back from old car so it's going in to.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a couple of more pics of car.

S


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> That first pic looks like a Cavalier when it's in thumbnail form.
> 
> Jay


I thought the same thing 

Really nice car tho. I'd hit it


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Drool drool drool, nothing left to say.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

You got to love installing an Alpine deck. Wiring out the ass. Wiring for 701, backup camera, TR7, DVD changer, etc..... Hope it all fits.

Shane


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It will, you just have to put it in my car lol. No, you will be fine theyre deeper behind the dash then they seem based on my friend's car like that.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Copper,

Yeah, I've had it in there a couple of times now. Haven't been able to install yet as glove box is out so I can do a mold for my gauges. Moving all of them to glove box to clean up interior. 

S


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

When you say moving to the glove box, will they be visible when it is shut?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

No,

It's basically my Blitz boost controller and AEM air/fuel gauge. To tell you the truth I don't pay that much attention to them anyway. Car is tuned pretty rich and I've got boost down to 16 pounds so I'm not to worried about it. If I need to see them open glove box to right of radio. No biggie. My laptop cable, Ipod cable all going in there too.

S


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I see, my boost gauge and oil temp gauge we're fibergalssed under my radio. Plus angled towards me with tow stage alarm so that I have no surprises . My ecu has been flashed to stage two software, even though it hardly comes out of the garage. I am hoping that with the addition of the car audio being redone, I may have the desire to at least park it in the driveway.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Copper,
Same here. Can't remembe the last time I drove it. Garage queen. The under carriage of the car is a clean as the outside. Looks brand new. I do start it almost everyday though. Summer around the corner here in Texas so then it will get a workout. 

S


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My problem is I love cars, but I hate driving them in Jersey. My wife has been offered a new position so we maybe moving to Wyoming. At least by doing this the garage of my dreams will be built to house the three must have vehicles. All white Audi wagon, all white Dodge Ram, and an all white Spyder motorcycle.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some work done this weekend. Dynamated floor board along with MLV. Some closed cell foam front floor boards over MLV. Ran 14g speaker wire and the rest of my wiring to the trunk. Need to remove the two 4g runs and install my 0g. Cleaned carpet but it was already almost perfect. Time to move onto the back seat area and try and tame this overly loud fuel pump.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

More pics

S


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice ride!!! I like that!!! Very clean, and those wheels are sick! What are they? They look forged. I look forward to seeing the rest of the progress.


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sigh i miss my old sc, loving the pearl white.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's kind of a parts list that's on the car.

Boost Logic NA-T Stage II turbo kit
coated tubular header
2.5mm head gasket
T61 turbo
525cc injectors
AEM 1101 3.5 Bar Map Sensor IAT sensor
AEM WB O2 guage
Blitz SBC ID Boost Controller
Boost Logic built Transmission w upgraded clutches
Boost Logic Torque Converter Upgrade
B&M Transmission Cooler
HKS SSQ BOV
HKS BOV flange
EGR block off plates
Tein Coilovers
T4 Turbo Blanket
Boost Logic Custom Exhaust (hand fabricated) $750+ parts
LS400 Big Brake kit
Stainless Steel Brake lines
Performance Motorsports custom fuel system
AEM stand alone ECU
Tuning by Justin
Recirculate waste gate system
19" CCW SP500 wheels (19x8.5f 19x11r) 245's on the front and 295's rear
Toyo Proxies
HID headlights
PIAA Fog Light Bulbs
Tint
Clear Bra
TRD Big Swaybars


S


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gauge pod is done. Black flocked to match liner in glove box.

S


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Boyo camera license plate frame installed.

S


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

CCW, nice! I had a guy looking at a set of those years ago for a Dakota R/T.


----------



## DJ Big O (Apr 12, 2011)

My buddy is selling his stick shift turboed SC300, i have always wanted one since I sold my 240 a couple years ago. Beautiful cars and tons of power!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

DJ,

Problem is it's hard to find a nice one. Mine was built with best parts available by a guy that only knows how to do it one way, the right way. I waited six years for him to sell it so I could get it. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some work this weekend. Started deadening the doors, all wires run now. 

First time using deamplifier from Second Skin. Worked well. I still think the Dynamat Extreme sticks better but that's just my own opinion. It still does what I need it to do. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Installed 150 amp circuit breaker for zero gauge. Same place as I put it in my old SC.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some more work. Temporary tweeter pods done by good friend Steve Hester. They are holding a pair of focal tweets until he can build the A-pillars for my Morel Picolo tweeters. Can't decide if I'm going to wrap in grill cloth or texture and spray. He also put the remote bass knob for my JL amp where the old volume knob was for my radio. Looks completely factory.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pics of remote bass knob

Shane


----------



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love turbo'd sc300s, had a turbo mkiv supra several yrs ago and I'm definitely getting another, or a nicely done sc300 like yours. Any dyno #s ? Lovin the ccw's, keep up the good work.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Joe,

Right at 500 to the rear wheels. After audio is done it will be going back to Elite to have some "upgrades". Hoping for around 600-650. To be honest, it's fast enough. You really have to pay attention to it. Almost makes it not very fun to drive. You would of course know that coming from Supra.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Didn't like how I did the bass knob attached to the factory knob for my 750/1.
Ended up taking some material off the factory knob and screwing and super glueing to the factory shaft. Then I drilled a hole the the back plate and mounted assembly. Once the assembly is snapped in it fits right into the knob and looks almost factory. Doesn't look like it but it was a lot of work getting everything aligned.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hands free Mic installed along with W910. Relocated gauges, ipod cable and cable for my AEM computer to glove box. Putting those gromets in glove box was fun. Sound deadening in rear done. Second skin, foam and then some mlv. Still need to do rear deck lid.

S


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Deadening Pics

S


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Temporary Focal tweeter installed (Morel Piccolos going in a-pillars later) and batt terminal pics.

S


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats! I thought that was SW's old SC. That man KNOWS how to build em'. I've been looking for a swapped RSP 97' SC for awhile, but I haven't found one that suits what I want. Good luck on the build!


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

That's a beautiful car man. The audio is getting there too. Keep it up!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry dude, but i didn't even know you left


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

nice car...


----------



## klondike1024 (Jul 14, 2005)

Enjoy the ride... and the system.

-Pete 
(aka Majic on Supraforums)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this a sf mini meet? Lol


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Bored at work and my car is still at the shop so I thought I'd work on my door speakers. These will kind of be temporary as I'm going to rebuild most of the bottom of the door at a later date, but for now this will work. These are getting easier now as this is the third set I've done over the years. Used HPDE for the plate this time for strength and water resistence. Still more work to do but you guys get the idea. I need to cut the bottom back out of pod to let the Morel breathe a little. Morel 6-1/2" Elate going in door.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Bored at work and my car is still at the shop so I thought I'd work on my door speakers. These will kind of be temporary as I'm going to rebuild most of the bottom of the door at a later date, but for now this will work. These are getting easier now as this is the third set I've done over the years. Used HPDE for the plate this time for strength and water resistence. Still more work to do but you guys get the idea. I need to cut the bottom back out of pod to let the Morel breathe a little. Morel 6-1/2" Elate going in door.
> 
> Shane


nifty- thought about modding mine for my 8's.... I really need to get the inside of the car buttoned up before winter so I can start the motor swap.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Eight would be tough unless you do it this way. This is Impact's car. My doors are going to be done like this in the future.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The 8 fits in the location with the box removed.... door panels will be modded to fit a larger grill....4" going in factory tweeter location. (small 4" without a flange.)


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

i just have on thing to say about that car.....BADASS!!!!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

turbo5upra said:


> The 8 fits in the location with the box removed.... door panels will be modded to fit a larger grill....4" going in factory tweeter location. (small 4" without a flange.)


Love your SC man looks amazing.

Even then it is a tough fit as you have then space in the door, but then the door panel and the dash becomes the issue. You will have to move them back a bit in the door so it clears the dash so it fits correctly or doesn't close behind the dash. My 6.5" is very close the the dash as i wanted them as fare forward was possible. But it is possible, but in the kicks would be better  and you have the space down there.

About the start my SC4 project again with new kit and paint and maybe new rims. After she had a unwanted encounter with a tree at the hands of my girlfriend on the passenger-side .


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

A little more work done. Passenger side pod done. Added new gated shifter to the car and Tein EDFC for suspension in glove box. Modified factory front grills to help the 6-1/2's until I rebuild doors. They should breath a little better now.
Putting grill cloth back on tonight.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Old shifter versus new gated shifter. Still waiting on TRAC switch for the gated shifter.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

EDFC mounted in glove box with other gauges. Elevated it 1/4" to help when pushing buttons. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Had some time to work on my amp rack today. Three JL amps and Alpine DVD all stacked. My Alpine 701 processor mounts underneathe the step up plate. Still need to make plate that mounts on top amp and the changer will mount to it. Probably do it out of 1/8" steel plate. Everything is tucked way back in wheel well. I think it's going to work great. I'll redo cover panel so you can see just the amp fronts and changer front. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Got the base plate mounted and all lined up. It is perfectly flat front to back and side to side according to level. The one piece attached to the rear fender is just a brace for the mounting plate. Really didn't need it but I figured it couldn't hurt anything. The brace is liquid nailed to the fender. Carpeted with some leftover black trunk liner carpet I had just to make it look nice. You won't ever see it though. Distribution block is mounted too. I'll have the rack in this weekend. Waiting on a couple of parts.

Shane


----------



## FuriousYachtsman (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some work done. Got 16g plate water jeted and mounted so changer can be mounted. Rack is installed and everything is playing. Going to take some more pics of this later.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Radar detector installed. I was going to mount display in ashtray but changed my mind. I like having the door closed on ashtray better. Display is in good location now. Main module mounted under drivers side dash. Reciever mounted in grill in the middle. Install was very easy.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a funny looking radiator... lol


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rack installed. Everything wired and working great. 

S


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

New Project. Adding extra battery on drivers side. This battery going in this opening.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Even though I'm going to change the door speaker location in the future I wanted the best I could do firing through the factory grill. Acoustical foam was the solution.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Supplemental battery installed. Worked out great. Circuit breaker looks crooked in pic but it's not.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

New amp came in for rear feel. JL Audio XD200/2. Mounted it on tank like my old install. Everything perfectly square, yes I'm anal. Clips came in for 0 gauge wiring where I installed other battery. Also dynamated and carpeted behind battery so it would look better. You'll never see it but scratches on inside fender was driving me crazy.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rear speaker amp installed. Time to start on sub enclosure.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Last Pic

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sub is on the way. Thanks Angrywhopper 

JL 12w6v3


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Look what I got in. This thing is huge.

S


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I may have missed it, but is that car a 2JZ-GTE swap? Great looking car though! And nice work on the install as always.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

2JZ-NA-T

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> 2JZ-NA-T
> 
> Shane


Slacker ...

Tough call which way I should do it... 1j with a later 2jzge built bottom end with a r154 to be replaced with a v160 makes the most sense to me... 17 ways to tackle it lol


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

With about $15,000 it could rule all at race wars...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> With about $15,000 it could rule all at race wars...


_You know what? This will decimate all after you put about fifteen grand in it or more. If we have to... overnight parts from Japan!_


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

imjustjason said:


> With about $15,000 it could rule all at race wars...


Lol!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a sc- shhh don't tell anyone what platform it's built on!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

imjustjason said:


>


RIP Jesse


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected]!???? and damn those intake manifold welds....


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Slacker !!!!!!

I resemble that remark. Actually, it's old age. I don't enjoy this like I did twenty years ago. I've been replacing all the interior lighting with LED's and it's a pain in the ass.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hadn't updated in a while since I haven't worked on the car in a while. My batteries got to a point were they weren't liking each other very much so I put in a Stinger isolator mounted on the other side of gas tank and left room for a dual battery tender that will be permanently installed in the car. Sometimes car goes a couple of weeks without getting started. Should all turn out fine. Added another Stinger battery meter so I can monitor voltage on both batteries.

Shane


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Clean, simple and sick. Nice ride there sir.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Newly recovered steering wheel installed. Looks a lot better than the old one. Had the add 1/16" of padding to thicken it up. First pic is when I bought the car and it still had old shifter and wheel. Now it has last year model gated shifter and wheel.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

New tweeter pods are done. Morel MT23's going in. All going behind factory grill cloth so everything looks factory.

Shane


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, that is sweet updates the interior without being too over the top.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Copper.

When I was looking at the pics I thought it was kind of funny to see the (1997) version versus the (2000+) version with the old Alpine deck with Eq versus the Alpine DD.

Shane


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Funny it may seem, but all of my VW's have had the oem+ treatment done to them. Kept them clean classy, and easy to get replacement parts if need be. You sir have done an outstanding job with this car.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Battery tender installed and redid wiring to the second battery. The Stinger terminals I was using were junk.

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking good Shane.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's funny as I have the same battery tender still in its box. It was one of those just in case purchases.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, fuel system on my car is getting the E85 upgrade. I spent a ton of money yesterday.  Installing a fused distribution block next to battery isolator for two relays to run my pumps. Working on that tonight. Removed the separator panel between my tank and back seat. It was a ***** to get off. Ordered a new one that will just bolt back on. Pics coming soon.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Got all the wiring done for new fuel pumps. 8 gauge power and grounds with the relays being triggered off of factory 12v pump wire. Current won't be an issue anymore. Car is actually runing better with 255 wired this way. Pump is a little quieter also. Everything turned out good.

Shane


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

Shane, got any equipment to give away? haha


----------



## Corsa3030 (Nov 13, 2013)

How are you going to fit those subs in the rear deck with the gas tank there? I have a 95 sc 400. I have to say your whip is sick sick sick! Going to try and copy you as much as I can lol! Where you put the amps and battery very nice and so neat and clean. Are you using stock antenna? I hate the mechanical up and down.


----------



## KarateDoc (May 27, 2013)

You should check out what Bing did to my 95 sc400


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Corsa3030 said:


> How are you going to fit those subs in the rear deck with the gas tank there? I have a 95 sc 400. I have to say your whip is sick sick sick! Going to try and copy you as much as I can lol! Where you put the amps and battery very nice and so neat and clean. Are you using stock antenna? I hate the mechanical up and down.


You have a decent amount of room to fit a sub in there. I've modified the rear deck for a single mw190....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> It will, you just have to put it in my car lol. No, you will be fine theyre deeper behind the dash then they seem based on my friend's car like that.


That's what she said.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

We are doing a fourth order enclosure that will seal up to the factory sub opening. 

JL Audio 12w6v3 is going in spare tire well and then port will go up to the factory sub opening.

Doc,

I saw your install, very nice indeed. 

Turbo5,

In my previous SC I had two MW 190's done free air in the back deck lid and they sounded fantastic. I remember cutting all that sheet metal, fun.

Shane


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I just bought a 93 sc300 just like yours for next build. Well... stock motor still. 

Was wondering how the mids sound in factory location. The way the grill wraps down I didn't think they would work well. Did the foam make much difference? 

I'm waiting to see if I have to do tune for 2 seat judging next year so not started yet. I do think factory tweeter locations seem pretty good though. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Turbo5,
> 
> In my previous SC I had two MW 190's done free air in the back deck lid and they sounded fantastic. I remember cutting all that sheet metal, fun.
> 
> Shane


Hope with 8's in the doors it will do the trick. Side note- what suspension are you running? I wanted to do eibach/ bilstein for factory esk ride but eibach discontinued them.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I actually like how the doors sound with the panels on and all the foam I used. My midbass is outstanding and width is really good. If I hadn't wanted to keep my interior factory looking I'd be doing what Turbo5 is doing. The doors would be easy to fiberglass since it's two pieces. Endless possibilities with the a-pillars. It's really easy to get these cars to sound good.

Turbo5, I'm running Tein flex coilovers. I have the EDFC so I usually keep them soft while driving around. Feels almost factory.


Got my label maker out the other day.

Shane


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Where did you get your shifter? I'm having a hard time finding a short one for mine

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while. Car just got all new rotors, battle version rear suspension, new TT rear calipers, new tires and all four wheels were done in chrome including the barrels at Calchrome. Car is now off to Steve Hester in Austin for fiberglass work in the trunk and tuning. Getting there.

I also installed DEI remote start with keyless. Used a factory bracket to install alarm body along with fused distribution block so I'd have some power under the dash if needed.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

My car is now in Austin with Steve Hester. He will be building the 4th order sub enclosure for the 12W6V3 and doing the tuning on the car. He sent me pics of a test enclosure he built last night. Port will fire into factory sub opening that will be opened up and acrylic over the sub so you can see it. This enclosure again is only a test enclosure. Real one will be fiberglass and aluminum.

Shane


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like everything is slowly coming together.
Loving the attention to detail no matter how big or small.
Beautiful car. Always been a fan of those SC's.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well for some reason and I can't get anyone to tell me why I have used up all my attachments. My build has progressed a lot but it look like the only way I can show it is to link it to my lexus site. So, here you go.


I'm Back.....Again !!!!! - Page 27 - Club Lexus Forums


Shane


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some more updated pics on Lexus site. Enclosure turned out great.

Shane


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

CaB I have that gated shifter? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I know a lot of guys don't want to go to another forum to see pics so I deleted a ton of them so I could post some of what Mr Hester has been doing. 
Car is turning out great.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some more, getting close.

S


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

And real close. Paint and hydro dipping left.

S


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow. Nice. :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe it's the way you're sharing your pics. If you have them on Photobucket or something and link to them, you can do like 10 per post. I've never had a problem doing it that way, and I'm way past 5 pages.

This thing is just too sick not to have pics over here. Bad ass work!

Jay


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well,

Going to be doing some more work myself now. Steve wants to move the amplifiers up about three inches and we are going to move the fused distribution block to the other side of the car where the second battery is. Battery, fuse block and circuit breaker will be over there. I'll be busy next weekend.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Steve wasn't happy with the seams so last night he went back and redid them. All nice and tight now. The inserts will have to be worked a little more before they are dipped though. As you can see the amps and changer need to move up. They still look ok. Other side will light up battery, fuse holder and relay.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

New battery tray for the new platinum battery. XS power was junk.

Wood is back from hydro dip. Just needs to be cleared.

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

What was wrong with the XS? I have had no problems with the D3400 in the Goat and a new D6500 will be here tomorrow for my truck.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

We've had pretty good luck with the XS Power batteries. I am going to run one. Way better than the Kinetics we used to carry.

Jay


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I just got a bad battery. From the beginning it didn't ever really want to hold a charge. It was also one of the little small "helper" batteries versus the standard size. I've had success with the XS in the past so just think it was one of those things. 

Shane


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I had my wood hydrodipped for my SC also. Removing the dash pieces is a pita 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Steve won't let me post many pics because he wants to surprise everyone at the Aggieland event but here's some progress.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Finally figured out attachments. Here are some almost finished pics

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Extra battery and fuseholder on one side with JL amps and Alpine changer on the other.

S


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

noice!!....i'm usually not a fan of anything woodgrain, growing up in the south has that effect on you, but the woodgrain trim and the finish looks amazing.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks classy, like an Interior Home Design! Niiiice...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful!! Hope to see this in person this weekend!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Damon 

Looking forward to hearing yours.

Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Was there a caravan from California? 

Jay


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

ssmith100 said:


> Thanks Damon
> 
> Looking forward to hearing yours.
> 
> Shane


Shane, you'll have to come out to SoCal to listen to mine... 



JayinMI said:


> Was there a caravan from California?
> 
> Jay


I'm not driving... The only car from California will be Linda's Smart to my knowledge.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Is interior home design a compliment or not????

Shane


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

ssmith100 said:


> Is interior home design a compliment or not????
> 
> 
> 
> Shane



I would say it is until you put a couch back there... 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Is interior home design a compliment or not????
> 
> Shane


Definitely a compliment! The materials, fit and finish was very well thought out.  How do you like sub? Your install got me thinking about trying the V3 out again... I was going back and forth with Illusion / IDmax etc...but cosmetically the JL wins for me...just haven't heard one yet.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks man.

I think the v3 sounds fantastic. It's in a fourth order designed enclosure that was built specifically for it's parameters. I'm old school, I think just about any subwoofer will sound and do what it needs to do if the enclosure is built specifically for it. 

Shane


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Good deal


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Couple of pics someone took of the car at the Aggieland event this weekend.
Car did very well for it's first ever event.

5th place in amateur in IASCA with 10 competitors
2nd place USACI with just 2 competitors (was a tie but I got 2nd)

10th place in the money round of 28 competitors.

Really happy with the car with a 5 speaker system and all front end in factory locations.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Couple of pics Damon took at the event.

Shane


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

That sub looks like a 15 sitting in there


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

ssmith100 said:


> Couple of pics Damon took at the event.
> 
> Shane


You beat me to it!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Changes coming. Fostex going on pillar to take care of midrange problem. Hoping to eliminate tweets. It's never ending. :blush:

Shane


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

ssmith100 said:


> Changes coming. Fostex going on pillar to take care of midrange problem. Hoping to eliminate tweets. It's never ending. :blush:
> 
> Shane


I had a feeling this was coming...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ssmith100 said:


> Changes coming. Fostex going on pillar to take care of midrange problem. Hoping to eliminate tweets. It's never ending. :blush:
> 
> Shane


So much for keeping every panel stock! It was inevitable hehe


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I blame you guys and Hester. I was fully content with what I had.

Shane


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It was inevitable that you would come to the darkside lol, corny but true.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Processor change. H800 replacing 701. 

Shane


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol. I called this coming on Sunday


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Any event plans for future. I may get to Texas sometime. Definately doing slamboree in Oklahoma in 2 months. I'd love to see your lex next to mine

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

ssmith100 said:


> Processor change. H800 replacing 701.
> 
> Shane


Does this mean you're changing your source unit too??


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

No source change "yet". The 800 is a no brainer from a tuning stand point and I have 701 sold with controller. Not looking forward to taking the right part of the car apart again. I need to clean up some of the wood grain though anyway so that's my justification.

To bad they haven't figured out how to make the programming software for the 800 work on Ipad. That would be awesome.

Shane


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Shane!

It was good to meet you last weekend. I'm still recovering from the drive back, but consider this me being sub'd. 



ssmith100 said:


> To bad they haven't figured out how to make the programming software for the 800 work on Ipad. That would be awesome.


I personally prefer the controller, or a full-size laptop for tuning. But here is JT's vehicle with his H800 controlled by a Windows tablet.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pap,

You guys are killing me. That looks awesome. I've got a small dell that I'll probably use but it's nice to see it will work on tablet. I'm assuming the software was downloaded on a stick then loaded on the tablet??

Shane


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ssmith100 said:


> Pap,
> 
> You guys are killing me. That looks awesome. I've got a small dell that I'll probably use but it's nice to see it will work on tablet. I'm assuming the software was downloaded on a stick then loaded on the tablet??
> 
> Shane


It is a Win8 tablet with wifi, so it can connect to the internet and you can download pretty much any software you want. I can have JT PM you the details if you want.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mrs Pap (Linda) took some good pics of the car. I'm going to post them.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pap,

That would be great info to have. I may do that as I can load the AEM software that my car runs on too on the tablet.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Why do I do this to myself. It's never ending.

Shane


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^^. What happened ?????!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Adding mids to the pillars. Just can't get the car tuned right in the factory locations with just the 6-1/2 and tweeter. I've got a set of Fostex Fe83 mids we are going to try and I have a set of Morel CDM88's if needed. I had to run another set of speaker wire for the mids and take the one 600/4 and run it to tweeters and mids It was bridged just on my tweeters. Not a big deal but a lot to tear apart. If I would have been smart I'd have had that amp on the top.

Shane


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What the great part is that you will now have that void filled in and sounding sweet.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well,

Car is headed back to Mr Hester to get the pillars done this weekend. After that off to Calvo Motorsports for new turbo, fuel system, etc. Damn money pit.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pillars have started for the Fostex drivers.

Shane


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice! How are you planning of finishing those pillars? Looks like it would be a pita to wrap.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

They are being wrapped with factory vinyl. Yeah, I'm glad Steve is doing them and not me.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> They are being wrapped with factory vinyl. Yeah, I'm glad Steve is doing them and not me.
> 
> Shane


Is the tan grain rather long? I'm having a hard time finding stuff to match so I'm converting parts to suede.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Turbo,

I found some vinyl that was almost an exact texture. Once it's on I don't think you could tell a difference. It was a Toyota vinyl. Had to buy in white as couldn't find a color match. I have body shop mixing paint to match factory color. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Updated pics. Pods are glassed and covered with the white vinyl I bought. Everything went okay but in a few places that can't be seen in the car I have stretch marks from trying to do it all in one piece. I think once the pillars are painted it will be fine or I'll have my leather repair guy do some filling and sanding to help. Pics 1,3 and 4 you can see it.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are the pics with the factory grill cloth on them and speakers installed.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tough crowd :blush:

Shane


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice work! Looking forward to seeing them painted to match!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pillars. What drivers do you have in there? Missed that in you log. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hester does really good work.

Fostex Fe83's are going in the pillars.

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well,

Granny wrinkles getting fixed and pillars are getting painted. Hoping they match. Car has been retuned and Steve says it sounds fantastic. I thought it sounded fantastic before so really looking forward to getting it home. It also has a new pair of shoes when it gets here. New CCW SP540 monoblocks that are brushed aluminum then cleared. Hoping they look good.





Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Me likey! Nice touch going with a more square shape on the pillars. Sets it apart from all the circles you normally see.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

We were trying to find a shape that would blend well with the funny shape of the tweeter grill and the door panel. This was the best fit.

Shane


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

ssmith100 said:


> We were trying to find a shape that would blend well with the funny shape of the tweeter grill and the door panel. This was the best fit.
> 
> Shane


The pillars came out very nice IMO, I like how the shapes work together. Hope the color comes out close for you.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pillars back from paint. Color match is perfect. Here they are being test fitted again, grill isn't pressed in.







Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tough Crowd 

Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks better after paint, for sure. Did you dye the vinyl or strip it, texture it and paint it?

Jay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see what those wheels look like on the car, thumbs up to yaaa.


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow!! Very nice setup. Nice blend of power, luxury, and sound.

What batteries are you using? ...nm... read your thread and saw it was a diehard


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually two Diehards wired together. Current not a problem

Shane


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

Any reason you went with diehard over one of the normal names you see in car audio setups (xs power, kinetic, etc..)?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Same company makes the top three batteries. The Diehard is the cheapest.

Well,

The Morel Elate 6's are out of the doors and being replaced by a set of Scan Speak revelators (Model 18W/4545). Steve says the car sounds extremely good with the change. My 701 is also having some noise floor issues so a new H800 is going in this week too. I'm so broke

Shane


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

CCWs look sharp. Should look nice on the Carnac really change the appearance. Pillars turned out nice too.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Doors were recut last night to accommodate 7" scan speak. The ones in there now aren't the ones staying in the car, test fit only.









Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

So my H701 decided to take a crap. Noise floor issue. I've been wanting a H800 so here we go. The 701 was mounted below my amp rack before. Steve and I decided to move it to be able to get to things better. He found this locations and did a bang up job of getting it in there. The extra tuning benefits have been a blessing and the new Rux is so small it will fit in my ashtray assembly. 







Shane


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

That plastic is there to keep moisture from coming inside to the interior of the car, so having the H800 on the back side of that may not be a good idea.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually it's there idea of a sound barrier. I have all my fuel pump relays on the other side and before we mounted them I doused that side with water. Nothing gets in there. Appreciate the input though. 

Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wheels got installed but not very good pics and don't do the car justice. I finally got the car back home but weather here is terrible. Going to clean up some wiring and redo my center console to clean it up some. Here are a couple of pics of wheels and console mods.







Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. A friend of mine posted a pic of his car sitting on 1" of ice over his street and the caption just said "Texas is Closed." LOL.

Jay


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

JayinMI,

Only state you can have winter and spring in the same week. I'm wearing shorts today and a high of 70 and Thursday morning when I get up the temp is supposed to be 27. It's brutal here now. I've been wanting to work on car but just can't get weather to cooperate.

Shane


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Me too. It's been anywhere from -13 to 30 for the past several weeks. I don't have heat in my garage, so it's slowing me down.

Jay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, that's sharp!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, as people have pointed out there is a lot of wire in my car so I have been removing what is not needed and cleaning up what is. When we moved my processor a lot of things changed and a lot of things needed to be cleaned up. I also added a streaming Bluetooth module to my processor and that had to be installed. Here are some of the clean up pics. I still need to reroute the RCA's going to the back and a couple of more cables. Added some dynamat to that back wall and wheel well too.



[/URL

][URL=http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/S_Smith100/media/Rewire8002%20-%20Copy_zpstz0syzys.jpg.html]



Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's some completed pics. New processor wiring all done. Took a lot of stuff out and shortened a lot of wiring. Redid some of the wiring for my fuel pumps on the other side and cleaned up that wiring. I had to pull passenger door panel off too so I took pics of the 7" Scan Speak Revelator in the door and the rest of the deadening on the door. Next, cleaning up some wiring at the amps.











Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Did some more deadening on the rear deck. Wanted to isolate the port as much as I could. Also some better pics of how the pillars turned out.











Shane


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here some better wheel pics too.







Shane


----------

